# Hard boiled eggs yolk



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi, I gave my chicks some crumbled hard boiled egg yolk last week. Then just now I thought that what if that helped them break open eggs when they r older??? 
Any help will be used
Olivia


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

That's a good question. I have to giving my chickens left over eggs. They do love them!
I am sure someone will tell us it's ok!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

giving them egg yolk is not going to make them want to break open eggs. But if they do break open an egg they will contiue once they figure out the inside is yummy.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

OliviaE said:


> Hi, I gave my chicks some crumbled hard boiled egg yolk last week. Then just now I thought that what if that helped them break open eggs when they r older???
> Any help will be used
> Olivia


If they figure out how to cook them too, teach them to wake you up when breakfast is ready!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hahahahaha.......


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> If they figure out how to cook them too, teach them to wake you up when breakfast is ready!!


Hahahahahahahaha i


----------

